# Gyms in Dubai?



## Superstylo (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi all,

So, this is my second thread and I am looking to see if you guys have thoughts regarding gyms in Dubai. I have done a search and read a few articles on google on this subject. 

Here are the list of gyms that I have come up with:
*
1. Fitness First - Approximate Annual Fee?
2. Fitness 360 - Approximate Annual Fee?
3. Fitness Factory - Approximate Annual Fee?
4. Tribefit - Approximate Annual Fee?
5. Fitlab - Approximate Annual Fee? *

Does anyone here go to any of the above? Which ones have the most reasonable annual fees? Which ones have good reputations? Do any of these have multiple locations in Dubai? 

I am not looking for something that is ultra-exclusive or super expensive or that comes with a lot of personal training (like Symmetry for example) but I do go to the gym very often (like 4 times a week) and like to use both the free weights and the cardio machines. 

What are your thoughts? I am currently leaning towards tribefit so would love to hear your thoughts on that or any of the others.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I hate to think how successful you're not going to be with your fitness program if you can't be bothered to find out the annual fees for yourself. At least do the research so you can use that as a base from which to further your research.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I hate to think how successful you're not going to be with your fitness program if you can't be bothered to find out the annual fees for yourself. At least do the research so you can use that as a base from which to further your research.


None of the fitness/gym chains advertise their membership fees online. To get an accurate quote, the OP would have to go in person, listen to someone trying to 'sell' the gym for half an hour, find out the price, and then spend the next 2 weeks receiving calls with someone saying 'are you joining? are you joining? are you joining?' 

Fitness First has the largest network, plenty of locations, and they allow you the flexibility of using whichever one. Fancy a workout before the movies? Or before your weekly shopping? It really is practical to go someplace that fits in with your overall routine, especially as you're a regular user. Then FF is ideal.


----------



## Superstylo (Jul 15, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> I hate to think how successful you're not going to be with your fitness program if you can't be bothered to find out the annual fees for yourself. At least do the research so you can use that as a base from which to further your research.



Haha...awesome...thank you so much for your input and promoting the collaboration of ideas on a forum like this one. 


Does anyone have any direct experience with respect to any of the following gyms:

1. Fitness First 
2. Fitness 360
3. Fitness Factory 
4. Tribefit 
5. Fitlab 
6. Apartments in Dubai which actually have really good gyms in-house? 

Unfortunately the articles that I have read on google are either out-dated or tend not to provide specific information with respect to annual premiums. I would love to hear the opinions of those who are actual members of any of the above gyms.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Omar, he's not here, but he does have email. FF definitely has the biggest network and he'll get an Adidas tracksuit if he joins now


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Fitness HQ - 395Dhs a month - flat rate. Some classes included. NO joining fees, NO admin fees - which every other gym charges. If you want to upgrade to include WOD classes then you can.

Fitnesshq.ae

Avoid FF like the plague - such a big commercial operation, don't rate them anymore.

Tribefit - ok, but their philosophy of a 'tribe' and being somewhere you can hangout and make friends, it's mutated into more of a social hangout than a gym.

You've got better options now like the Warehouse Gym, Gravity gym - these are great if you like 'box' and alternative workouts.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

your apartment will most likely have a gym


----------



## garywhite (Mar 28, 2015)

Haven't been in Dubai that long myself and I am about to join the Fitness First gym at the European Business Centre, simply for convenience as I work at EBC. It's quite large and has all the free weights and machines you could ask for, pretty impressive set up. In regard to membership, this is what I have been quoted:

Per Month - AED399
Six Months - AED3,299
12 Months - AED3,699

Obviously not encouraging people to take up 6 months memberships. The manager I spoke to said if I joined there and then she would offer me her staff discount saving me an additional AED20! Didn't quite get me over the line at that point in time.

She also told me that all the prices quoted were specials for this month only, but I'm reliably informed by other staff that this is just a sales gimmick and they tell everyone the same thing, regardless of what month it is.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

geez louise that sounds expensive.. a bit off topic but I hope you dont mind; if gyms are important to you maybe it makes more sense to choose an apartment building with a gym included. Oddly enough near where we live there is a park with a free out door gym.. not sure if those exist in Dubai.. people use it but it lots very hard to do considering the heat but well..no pain no gain  and it is free! Maybe you have considered these options as well but well just in case


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Well those gyms in apartments that I have seen are decent, but for someone who actually intends to hit the gym regularly and workout properly, the won't suffice.

I suggest you to have a closer look at Talise , they seem to be a great gym in my opinion. FF might not be the favorite of most, but it is a decent gym and has several locations, which could be an advantage if your place of work and the place where you will be living are at different sides of town. 

Tribefit is as far as I know also at around 3600-3800 AED for one year( though they seem to give 14 months as a promotion)


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I know this doesn't help you, but Gate Towers in Abu Dhabi has awesome Gyms. I am very lucky to have about 5 gyms. For female, for CV, one for me, one for weights, one that's empty. 

The thing is with gyms, is that i hate other people being in there. All sweaty, groaning, getting in my way. Gross.


----------



## Superstylo (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's what we have so far: 

1. Fitness First - $3700 AED per year. 
2. Fitness 360
3. Fitness Factory 
4. Tribefit - ~$3600 - $3800 AED per year. 
5. Fitlab 
6. Apartments in Dubai which actually have really good gyms in-house?


----------



## keithb (Aug 7, 2015)

There are many gyms in dubai which provide affordable service. I have joined fitness360 some time back. The monthly cost was AED 299. What is your budget


----------

